# Huron Reports?



## workingman (Aug 16, 2007)

Anyone have a current Huron River report?

Fishing Report?
Water level?

Thanks


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

fishing is slow try downstream of FR water levels should raise from this rain coming.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

Put the winter cover on my boat yesterday, had it out on the huron thursday but is too low to boat. A fish isn't worth any damage, had to have the wife on the bow to watch for rocks and logs. Had one head shake or two but thats it. Unless we get alot of rain I quit.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Elk5012 said:


> Put the winter cover on my boat yesterday, had it out on the huron thursday but is too low to boat. A fish isn't worth any damage, had to have the wife on the bow to watch for rocks and logs. Had one head shake or two but thats it. Unless we get alot of rain I quit.


Would that have been you I saw coming around the bend? Green flat bottom? I had a camo boat above me and was on the bank bottom bouncing the hole. It looked as if you were trolling a spinner and plug?? The water was up a couple feet on Sunday and then by Thursday right back down. I fished all day without a single hit. Water was slow low and clear. We need rain and I don't believe what we got today even saturated the ground!


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

Swampbuckster said:


> Would that have been you I saw coming around the bend? Green flat bottom? I had a camo boat above me and was on the bank bottom bouncing the hole. It looked as if you were trolling a spinner and plug?? The water was up a couple feet on Sunday and then by Thursday right back down. I fished all day without a single hit. Water was slow low and clear. We need rain and I don't believe what we got today even saturated the ground!


 Yeah that was us, we didn't want to fish through you so we went back down. I give shore fisherman the water where they can get to, I can go any place else to fish.


----------



## kjones734 (Jan 14, 2011)

I went friday after my last final exam and stayed for about 3 hours (noonish - 3ish). no bites, I seen about 4 others fishing by me below the foot dam and nobody had any bites. the water was very clear for huroc park and the water level was slightly higher then it has been the last few time out but nothing major and still low overall. I was surprised to see the amount of algae growing on the bottom, I figured it would be too cold for it to be growing now but it is plentiful and bright green.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Elk5012 said:


> Yeah that was us, we didn't want to fish through you so we went back down. I give shore fisherman the water where they can get to, I can go any place else to fish.


Well thats respectful but the camo boat was mine! Lol. I just pulled it ashore and bank fished because of the accessibility on that bend with waders. Lol. I put in at FR and fished my way down to that point, then turned around and fished all the way back up. Next time feel free to stop and chat!  Especially when the fishing is as slow as it was Thursday!
Good Luck!


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

We had already fished that area three passes and marked a couple but no takers. We were about done when we seen you so dragged up and tried one last area and called it a day. Maybe catch you out there again


----------



## davido (Feb 2, 2009)

Elk5012 said:


> Put the winter cover on my boat yesterday, had it out on the huron thursday but is too low to boat. A fish isn't worth any damage, had to have the wife on the bow to watch for rocks and logs. Had one head shake or two but thats it. Unless we get alot of rain I quit.


 Quitter! I'm thinking about finally taking my rig to the car wash to get some of the carnage rinsed out from the walleyes this year. Pulling wire's right around the corner for sure.:lol:


----------



## kjones734 (Jan 14, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has an update, I just finished my last day of work till jan 2nd (work is on holiday) and I am out of school till the 7th. just want to know if anybody is catching any chrome. And if you are catching them what set up are you running? I have been bottom bouncing spawn with no luck.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

finally some rain
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

kjones734 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has an update, I just finished my last day of work till jan 2nd (work is on holiday) and I am out of school till the 7th. just want to know if anybody is catching any chrome. And if you are catching them what set up are you running? I have been bottom bouncing spawn with no luck.


Fishing has been slow. Fish are few and far between. Hopefully the rain helps.:chillin:


----------



## Tbonz (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello,
I'm new to the forum, but have some info on the river conditions. I live in South Rockwood, on the Huron River. With the rain we had, the river is up at least 2-3 foot. I casted a bit after work this afternoon, lots of logs and junk floating, be careful if boating. Been a slow year, clear and low water conditions.


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for the updates


----------



## workingman (Aug 16, 2007)

My buddy and I are going to try it for a few hours on Monday. Hope the water is still up some. I'll post our results.


----------



## Tbonz (Dec 22, 2012)

Water level is great. Down about a foot from last weeks rain, but still a good 12"-18" up from the low conditions that we have been having. Looks clear and cold.


----------



## workingman (Aug 16, 2007)

My buddy and I fished for about 2-1/2 hours yesterday near I75. We threw plugs but no hits. The water was down a bit and very clear. Talked with one guy that hooked a fish on spawn but came off. 

Happy New Year to all.


----------



## workingman (Aug 16, 2007)

With the recent heavy rain and warm up it's surprizing that there has'nt been any huron river reports?

I have not gone because of work/travel :bloos:.

Anyone have a report?


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

it was better than normal friend got one and 4 were caught in the morning. this was yesterday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

The water looks pretty high, I didn't fish just passed through. I was too tired Salmon river steelhead wore me out  Fishing will be good in a few days.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

does the huron get iced up on some of the river. wondering what this cold temps going to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Yes. The Huron will make ice. It will be solid in slow areas. Shelf ice in other spots with chunks flowing from behind you.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Anyone been out throwing plugs or drifting spawn? pm me curious how its been, pry gonna be back at starting next wk if shorelines dont get to built up with ice. thanks


----------



## RJEgolf (Jan 23, 2013)

I was drifting spawn I was surprised how many fish I lost went 1 for 5 that warm weather had em moving up I landed a 9lb. Buck with no net lol


----------



## RJEgolf (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

anybody see if its iced up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RJEgolf (Jan 23, 2013)

last weekend it wasn't but idk about now


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

how low was the water when you went. thinking about hitting it this weeked couldnt make it last weekend. the flu sucks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RJEgolf (Jan 23, 2013)

a lil low Saturday and I went sunday too and it dropped 6 inches at least but there was a lot of steel in the river


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

RJEgolf said:


> a lil low Saturday and I went sunday too and it dropped 6 inches at least but there was a lot of steel in the river
> 
> 
> _Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


Wow, seems like you did good, best that I heard on the river this year.


----------



## RJEgolf (Jan 23, 2013)

I hooked 5 others that day but only landed one cuz I didn't have a net


----------



## RJEgolf (Jan 23, 2013)

A lot of people underestimate the Huron river they never get fish its all about timing n presentation lite line is the ticket and u have to put some time in and learn the river it took me a while to learn how to fish that river.everybody expects to just go and drop a line and catch fish thats not the way u have to be patient.Steelhead are a fish of a thousand casts on the huron lol


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

RJEgolf said:


> A lot of people underestimate the Huron river they never get fish its all about timing n presentation lite line is the ticket and u have to put some time in and learn the river it took me a while to learn how to fish that river.everybody expects to just go and drop a line and catch fish thats not the way u have to be patient.Steelhead are a fish of a thousand casts on the huron lol


you got that right i got over 100 hours on the huron and got nothing. im thinking about hitting some deep holes this weekend. im doing everything right just got to hit them on the nose lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RJEgolf (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes sir last Saturday was my first day out and I landed one guess I had luck on my side once you find em its on like donkey Kong lol


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

RJEgolf said:


> A lot of people underestimate the Huron river they never get fish its all about timing n presentation lite line is the ticket and u have to put some time in and learn the river it took me a while to learn how to fish that river.everybody expects to just go and drop a line and catch fish thats not the way u have to be patient.Steelhead are a fish of a thousand casts on the huron lol


Yea if you fish it alot on the weekends I might know you that's how much I fish it. Hooking five fish is pretty good on the Huron at this time of year is pretty good, that last snow melt must of brought in many fish. But I haven't fished it in awhile. But hopefully I will get out soon. Yea steelhead in the Huron sure are the fish of a thousand casts.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

flyfisher4life1 said:


> Yea if you fish it alot on the weekends I might know you that's how much I fish it. Hooking five fish is pretty good on the Huron at this time of year is pretty good, that last snow melt must of brought in many fish. But I haven't fished it in awhile. But hopefully I will get out soon. Yea steelhead in the Huron sure are the fish of a thousand casts.


hey are you a regular at huroc park just wondering because ive been fishing it every weekend and was wondering who you were lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RJEgolf (Jan 23, 2013)

I used to go every weekend but I started working out of town last year so I go whenever I'm home. My name is Ray I drive a silver dodge durango.I was there last Saturday.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

RJEgolf said:


> I used to go every weekend but I started working out of town last year so I go whenever I'm home. My name is Ray I drive a silver dodge durango.I was there last Saturday.


you hit all those fish at huroc? if you did thats great i havent hit anything there. lol im sure ive seen guys that are on here fishing at huroc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RJEgolf (Jan 23, 2013)

Next time I go ill let ya know n I'll show ya a couple of spots where the fish like to congregate


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

thanks i went today and its iced over didnt fish water is very low.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

